# 2011. the roller coaster ride



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This has been quite a year so far. It all started in December. As many of you know, my son has been serving a mission in Bolivia. One Thursday we got an e-mail that was titled "Surprise!!!". Not what you want to get when P-Days are on Monday. The parasites were bad enough to put him in the clinic for four days. Then he got to spend some time recuperating at the mission home. The upside to this was he got to buy a trumpet and play hymns at the Christmas display at the temple in Cochabamba. 
Then my step-dad's kidneys thought that they would like to take a break. After four weeks in ICU, and a couple more in the rehab hospital, he got to come home and enjoy life on dialysis. If you can call it that, with all of the other issues that he has. The renal diet is not compatible with the liver problems, and they both have issues with the cardiac diet and the diabetic diet screws with all of them. So thus began the adventure of "life" on dialysis.
Then we get a phone call from the mission president. My son is having severe anxiety attacks, and they are considering having him come home for treatment. A couple of days later here he is. Treatment begins, and progress is fantastic. In three months the therapist clears him to return to his mission. The mission department wants to wait. Three more months. 
Grandpa decides that living a life that revolves around going to dialysis, recovering from dialysis, then going to dialysis again, not being to eat anything, and being thirsty all of the time is not worth living. So he decides that it is time to go off the dialysis. The doctors tell us that he will have between one and three weeks. They give him some meds to help the intestines clear out the ammonia so that his mind will be sharp (since the liver isn't doing it anymore). And the diet becomes "eat what you want". His mind clears up, and he can finally carry on a conversation with out forgetting what he is going to say in the middle of every sentence. God gave us Willard back for a little while. Monday was the eight week mark from his last dialysis treatment. He was in better health for almost two months than he has been for the last couple of years. Last weekend he really took a downward turn. Sunday my son was set apart as a full time missionary to serve the remainder of his two years in the California San Jose Mission. Grandpa was able to assist. My son left for California on Tuesday morning. I don't think Grandpa will be here this weekend. I'll be surprised if he makes it until tomorrow.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke as a dialysis tech I see these issues on a daily basis and hope Grandpa eats some great meals. Dialysis is NOT fun, but if you want to stay alive you have no choice. Yet with the world of dialysis you can choose to stop treatments whenever you wish. I loved reading about how he was able to help set apart your son, and able to be around before things get worse. Hang in there, be happy he was able to be better towards the end, and able to communicate coherently, many people don't get that opportunity.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW! Loke that is quite the ride. I can't blame your step dad, I think I would feel the same way. And congratulations to your son. I think he is where he is supposed to be. If you saw the Priesthood session of General Conference W. Christopher Waddell of the Seventy gave a great talk on missionaries and knowing where the Lord wants them. I feel your son was needed in Bolivia and is now needed in California.

See Brother Waddells talk here.http://lds.org/general-conference/2011/10/the-opportunity-of-a-lifetime?lang=eng


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Loke. I feel your pain and I am sure this has been a very difficult time in your life. Maybe there was something to your son coming home for a short time, maybe a chance to say good bye to grandpa. I don't know if things are ever "meant to be", but at least you have been able to share that time together as a family. Good luck and be strong.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck and be strong Loke.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Last night we had the honor of sitting with my step-father as he completed his time on this earth, and reunited with his friends and family that have gone on before. Thank you Willard, for letting us be a part of your life, and for being a part of ours. We will miss you.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1801206 ... urrenders-

Here we go again. Elder Trevor Strong is my cousin.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Loke!


----------

